# Waht a day dip had



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

He wont brag but I will brag for him, saturday he put a 24, 32 and 36-lb flatheads on the bank! His sidekick whiz caught a 24!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice,good job dip


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

now u got me embarassed jakkal. at least u didn't post da pics:C ilost a bet to da whizzzz and had to shave off my beard. now i look just like you jakkal. we could be twins


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok Dip, here is the pic of dips biggest,

Dip, you must have made alot of money over christmas, you look like santa!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congats guys on the nice fish.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't believe I ever saw you without the beard.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dip

That flat looks yaller. I can't find any warm water to fish 

Don't lose any more bets---Them razors can be irritating


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catches Dip, yea me too never seen him without the face fuzz, remember the trip to Galipolis around Christmas time turn the corner and we are in the Christmas parade could have put Dip in the boat and he could wave to all the kids they sure were waving at the truck thought we had Santa with us, Boy that's been a few years ago.................Doc


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats Dip, Heck of a good nite! I cant wait to get after some flatties!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome Flatties..............congrats Dip !!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I sure do Doc! We could'nt launch at Cheshire because of the ice and snow on the ramp.

Lotta good memories with the Dipster..... I also remember fishing a tourney of yours "Hooked On Catfish" out of New Richmond several years ago. Dip dropped about a 4 foot gar in my lap while I was snapping a pic! It was interesting. That was one long night. When we found the cats, there was a party going on nearby. Everybody got drunk passed out and forgot to shut off the cd player. Nothing against bluegrass, but the sound track of "O' Brother Where Art Though" blairing from 1am -7am will get under anybody's skin,lol.


----------

